# Can Any1 Here Help Me Out



## can of ownage (Aug 28, 2006)

Im recently getting a place for growing indoors set up and ive never done this be4 so ive been reading here and there and im a smart kid ( im 18 so dont worry august 22) but i think ive picked up enuff to confidently start growing some green. the only problem is this : i live in the states and dont want my first crop to be bagseed, i would actually prefer to start with something hard or idk meddiocre in difficulty. i always want something that wont taste like crap. so i thought of either growing blue berry or papaya or blue widow or somethin but also kept white widow or rino in mind the only problem is i cant seen to find a place that will sell these seeds at a decent price and with all the lighting and all its kinda expensive so i was wondering if u guys knew a reliable ( rem i live in the states....) place to buy seed from other than nirvana ( ive already looked through and yea i like so i already have them on my " go to" list) but they dont sell blue berry ...im really bent on blue being my first so can any1 here help? any advice / experience / information will be apreciated. and i know about the states being risky and i have my own buying plan so dont worry about that just want some buying seed talk thanx.... HEY look its 420.... and no smoke....ssf....thanx again guys. nice site btw


----------



## ROOR (Aug 28, 2006)

Have you tried Dr. Chronic and Seed Boutique (gypsy nirvana)?


----------



## can of ownage (Aug 29, 2006)

sorry for the double post.... im sorry im lazy too.... the other one is just spelt right...sorry!


----------



## can of ownage (Aug 29, 2006)

by the sounds of things i dont think the DR. is going to be my Doctor but i might turn to him and sure ill hook u up just as soon as im hooked up. anyhow my search continues.....


----------



## astra007 (Aug 29, 2006)

please try www.sierraseeds.com  this is the only good american seed bank that i know of and they have sierra blue

update on seirra seeds - this bank is about to be blacklisted by serious seeds as do do not carry their seeds as advertized on the web site.  when questioned on this, i was rebanned by them as was serious seeds other representatives = thus not reccommended anymore.


----------



## can of ownage (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanx again astra for the info even though the seeds r a bit high up there for price....ill check into that too if i cant find a cheaper first crop. i just dont want to spend alot of money on my first seeds and never get them , instead get a nice even trade for a confiscation letter..... . have u ever tried their seirra blue? cuz im just so bent on getting either a blueberry or a blue widow..... i can get a white widow easy just not the blueberry weirdly enuff...if i can ever get the blueberry ill just go ahead and cross them myself with a bit more reading in my future but hey thats life. thanx again astra.


----------



## sombro (Aug 29, 2006)

says here that dinafem seeds do a blue widow, good stuff is it?


----------



## astra007 (Aug 29, 2006)

blue widow is supreme.  period.  but sierra's hybrid looks interesting.  lots of b/b in canada seedbanks and dutch banks.  i've grown it fer years - right back to when it was almost pure sativa instead of the 20% stuff on the market today.

you got a url fer that dinafem bank - thats a new 1 on me


----------



## sombro (Aug 29, 2006)

no sorry, just lots of dealers, i tried googling it earlier


----------



## can of ownage (Aug 29, 2006)

hmmm really interesting... if anything i just want blueberry seeds. im already set on getting papaya white widow and rino so if i can just get the bb mayb i can breed something mean? idk about sierra though price is kinda high but i might not like it for some reason idk. just looking to be sure rather than take a risk...however small it mayb be. id love to get my hands on a nice mix of haze and blue....gawd that would be nice..  whered u get the bb seeds astra?


----------



## ROOR (Aug 29, 2006)

astra007 said:
			
		

> please try www.sierraseeds.com  this is the only good american seed bank that i know of and they have sierra blue



aren't they in canada???


----------



## astra007 (Aug 29, 2006)

all over canada   hehehe  just google   blueberry marijuana and look for cheapest


----------



## lefty (Aug 30, 2006)

checked out th sedd bank sierra and under contact us the adress was b.c canada will research more  yup canada not us


----------



## can of ownage (Aug 30, 2006)

really kinda blows how no1 has seeds in the U.S.......if i ever become president..... holy hell will there be weed in surplus....and none of that republican bullshit nonsense (again just my opinon dont think republicans r bad whatever) just saying weed needs to be legal.... just like drinking in my view....gets u all messed up for a couple hours no big deal.... idk i really dont wanna spend about 100 on bb and get it confiscated too... idk no1 here locally grows anything other than crap, they dont cure, hell i dont even think they let it dry completely when u get a bag u have to wait a week to smoke it unless u want a bad taste and harsh smoke, i have to smoke about a quarter just to get real baked... anyhow thanx guys and let me know if u find  blueberry seeds decently priced. thanx


----------



## lefty (Aug 30, 2006)

i was told to try the u.k. seed companies i guess peeps are having luck there probably confiscated from netherlands , holland and such. canada supposedly doesnt like to ship to u.s. i got excited thinking u found a u.s bank. oh well


----------



## can of ownage (Aug 30, 2006)

tell me about it... if i ever get what i need i think ill share a couple seeds with people so long as we find a way to safely mail them...i dont want to get a "visit" to any of my addresses anyhow u know? but yea i got real excited and now its a huge let down nice try astra


----------



## lefty (Aug 30, 2006)

try the seed boutiqe dude i hear good things read the sticky under this heading and click onto gypsy nirvanas seed boutque they have some good seeds for 25 bucks or so i dont no about the bb though. i think i saw some bb there expensive though!


----------



## astra007 (Aug 30, 2006)

ah, lefty.  you ever heard of stealth shipping?  kahlua kid who owns sierra ships everything from BC not from his home state.  how long you think he would last it he did?  his old seed company was brothel brothers which some people here may recognize.  he is AMERICAN.  go to his forum and ask next time or now fer that matter.


----------



## can of ownage (Aug 30, 2006)

doesnt matter much to me right now sierra blue at the cost of 70 is kinda steep when all i really want is bb ill check into it if i cant get th ebb any other way


----------



## astra007 (Aug 30, 2006)

i can get you seeds from australia, the uk, canada, austria, spain, holland, germany, norway and south africa if ya want.  loads still send to the usa; depending on what you want and dont panic if it takes 3 weeks.


----------



## lefty (Aug 30, 2006)

ya i ve heard of it if he ships thats cool b cause i wanted to git some black widow-great whit shark. so i should just go to the site and order then send $ order and then wait right? by the way british colubia is not in the united states dude! the whole thing about shipping in the states is to avoid customs and coming from b.c. this goes thruogh customs .


----------



## lefty (Aug 30, 2006)

why do peeps git worked up about the seed co. on these things i b lieve they are set up for certain seed cos to make more of a profit huh


----------



## lefty (Aug 31, 2006)

sorry man . you should have just said to order ans see what happens . why would u jepardize his operation just to prove a point to me . i might try to order from there  maybe u ought to erase that . like i said sorry.im a new bi might just try it to see what happens ill let every one no when iget the seeds thanx.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 31, 2006)

thxs fer the PM and ya got mine eh?   www.kindseed.com   the seed botique is in holland.  its canadian but they ship from holland and canada.  they have a new site opening in spain.  you can order from www.seedsdirect.com  which is theirs too and in the UK  or afropips.


----------



## can of ownage (Sep 5, 2006)

that would actually be nice like i said though i just want something to grow at a decent price... i dont want to buy a bb thats GOOD for mayb 80 - 100 bucks for 10 seeds then get one of THE most fair trade offs......THE CONFISCATION LETTER......YES!!!! so lucky to get one of these for my seeds.....feel like hurting some1.....but yea its happened be4 . not here mind u but ive ordered 10 higher priced seeds like bb and bw some nice looking russain and ive had it confiscated. i always used cash and never put my return address to my house always a different persons house with their name on it.. lol but yea. i think things would go alot more smoothly if i had an actual adress on it rather than nirvana seed comp and stuff from the NETHERLANDS..... i think its a dead give away but yea astra if u could help me out i think id say your my new best freind ill email u later on? (remember me?)


----------



## astra007 (Sep 5, 2006)

hey bud check out  www.planetskunk.com   its in ireland and i got a friend in kentucy that uses it regularly - 2 weeks delivery

also   www.seedsman.com


----------

